# how do I do file attachments fo this forum ?



## Huzefa (Aug 2, 2005)

how do I do file attachments fo this forum ? where is the file attachment option for attaching picture files ??


----------



## q3_abhi (Aug 2, 2005)

For pictures, after logging in,click on Profile n then in Avatar Control Panel, u may either upload an Avatar (pic) from ur machine or select from the gallery.


----------



## shivaranjan.b (Aug 2, 2005)

How to attach a screen shot? I have asked this question previously, but the reply I could not understand it.


----------



## kalpik (Aug 2, 2005)

Upload the screenshot to *imageshack.us and the post a link using the foll code:


```
[img]*whateverlink.img[/img]
```


----------



## Huzefa (Aug 2, 2005)

how are the posts in the general section , ie the aishwarya one (gr8 1) and the funny pictures topic posting ???


----------



## siriusb (Aug 2, 2005)

upload the image to a image hosting  site like image shack and then copy the image's "direct link" and then paste it in the  tag to get the full sized ones. But be aware that if the image's dimension is larger than the rai pic, then the mods will edit your post to display only the image's link and not the image itself.

To upload zip or exe files or non-image files, use rapid share to host that file and then post the link here.


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 2, 2005)

Ohh this is phpBB dears.. we can't Attach Files/pictures, we are merely posting them. IPB , SMF and vB forums have this file attachment feature by default , which can be turned off by the admistrators. 


And you can follow the above instructions to post images


----------



## Huzefa (Aug 6, 2005)

How ? Hey I still cant post pictures to this forum, however other forums have options like attach file etc... Why does'nt this forum have the same sort of options ???


----------



## firewall (Aug 6, 2005)

hi Huzefa,

you can ask the admin of this forum for the "file attachement mod" . but personaly i dont think that it will be entertained as you can see that, this forum is not heavily moded. so your chances of having new mod, are very low.

Though there is no harm in requesting.


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 6, 2005)

Huzefa said:
			
		

> How ? Hey I still cant post pictures to this forum, however other forums have options like attach file etc... Why does'nt this forum have the same sort of options ???


Use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 tags. 

Other forums have that because they use a different forum software.. I said that b4, this is phpBB and it has less features than other forum softwares.


----------



## siriusb (Aug 6, 2005)

Can't the admins program the posting page with a browse button from imageshack and as soon as the upload is complete, u could make the form to automatically get the appropriate link for that image and embed it in the post.
I mean, if  that is legal according to imageshack.


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 6, 2005)

Thats' a mod that we can install here.. but as you know there are too many mods installed..


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 6, 2005)

awww ... 
one more mod wont harm wont it ???


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 6, 2005)

Thats why i suggested that we should upgrade to IPB.
The best forum on the best board...


----------



## theraven (Aug 6, 2005)

imageshack syndicates itself for ur website
bu8t it wont add the link directly
ull still ahve to copy paste it from their site after u upload ur image

ipb 1.3 is no longer existing 
2.0 is free trial ... but it still says trial at the bottom
2.0x is paid
so are most of the other forum software
smf is a rip from vb ... but free ofcourse ..
but definitely overated ..
ipb offers everything that THIS forum needs ... as an extension of digit the magazine .. i think this forum is more than sufficient ...

as for mods. .. unless its really really useful and needed raaabo will not apply it ...
for eg. the "merge topics", "Report" and "quick reply" mods that we have ...

we moderators have and keep suggesting new mods. .. but in the end its upto the admin


----------



## navjotjsingh (Aug 6, 2005)

So that means that Digit will not pay for the forum so we have to be content with this simple forum and not a professional forum like vB or IPB.

Did DIGIT ran out of money for its customers?


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 6, 2005)

@raven.. SMF may be ripped from vB, man have you used it, it's Admin CP has more options than IPB or phpBB and almost equal to vB. I would say it's the best free forum that we can bet on.. 


I still prefer vB, we can have ads.. and buy vB. Or atleast IPB 2.0 trail (without restrictions).


----------



## siriusb (Aug 6, 2005)

Why can't we assemble ou best minds in the forum and in the course of a few months make and apply all the mods we need? I don't know anything about admin ing phpbb and I am just asking why can't it be done.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Aug 6, 2005)

Because Only Raabo(Admin) can apply the mods to the forum.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 6, 2005)

IPB 2.0 Trial will be the BEST for our forum.
It has lots of features.
Look is very nice.
Smilies r too good in comparison with current smilies of our forum.
Good fonts, colors, themes, many options & mods.

I love IPB.


----------



## theraven (Aug 7, 2005)

1.) digit doesnt have to pay for anything cuz digit is a mag and not essentially a site
like i said this is an extension

2.) we have had conversation with raaabo earlier and bat has suggested other software too
but no software has changed

far be it for me to side digit but im tryin to explain their side of it ..

besides why do u want a fancy forum ? cuz it looks good ?
what features do u need more then the present ones ?
the forum is essentially for tech discussion and heloing.. and i think it succeeds at that without any fancy mods ...
ofcourse it would be good if more mods were installed ...
anyways .. if u still have problems i suggest u pm raaabo ... cuz here arguing with other members and mods nuthing good is gonna come of it .
so get to the source


----------



## huzaifa b arab (Aug 7, 2005)

Get aside.... 
 vBulletin 3.0.7 is the sol'n 2 our forum needs.....


----------



## theraven (Aug 7, 2005)

o cool
wait ill tell raaabo ur ready to pay $185 for the license ..


----------



## navjotjsingh (Aug 7, 2005)

Why we will pay for it? Digit should pay for the license otherwise go for free SMF.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 8, 2005)

At least one mod must be installed *To view only unread/ new posts*.
Not like "view unread posts since ur last visit", but to "view only unread posts".
the current option "view unread posts since ur last visit" shows files that hv been read also, each time when we click on it. and if we accidently disconnected from net, all unread posts r lost, because next time it shows those files only, that r posted after our last visit.

So pls add such option...


----------

